# Instagram Teilnahme an Umfrage rückgängig machen



## 98romi (11. Dezember 2017)

*Instagram Teilnahme an Umfrage rückgängig machen*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,

habe vorhin in meinem Instagram Account die Stories meiner Abonnenten durchgeschaut und habe bei einer Umfrage versehentlich auf eine Antwort gedrückt.

Habe nichts gefunden wie man das rückgängig machen kann.

Wisst ihr wie das geht?

MFG,

98romi


----------

